# A long chuck roast bath



## JCAP (Feb 11, 2021)

I’ve been eyeing up all the SV chuck roast instructions 

 Bearcarver
 has worked out and decided that I needed to finally make this bad boy.

So I covered a small chuckie with some MeatChurch Holy Cow, vac sealed that baby up, and dropped it in the water at 165F yesterday morning. This afternoon at about the 34 hour mark I pulled it out.

All I can say is WOW. I barely  had to touch the thing for it to shred  apart like it was melted butter. I couldn’t believe it to be honest.  We decided to keep it incredibly simple and let the beef shine. So really simple tacos- a touch of hot sauce plus some maple smoked cheddar. Holy moly is all I can say.
Thanks for lookin all...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 11, 2021)

Looks tasty!  I have yet do do that one.  Stuck on the 50 hour 135 but next time.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 11, 2021)

Man you can see how tender that is! Very nice.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2021)

Looks amazing. I gotta try out sv sometime


----------



## jmusser (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking nice JCAP! Texture looks excellent and let that delish beefy flavor shine through.  LIKE!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking good !!!!

Did you sear it in any way ??


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2021)

Looks like you got it dialed in. Nicely done !


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 11, 2021)

My kind of meal, partner!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 11, 2021)

I’ve done the 137 for 24 hours but this looks amazing.


----------



## JCAP (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks for the likes and comments everyone.



 JckDanls 07
 - no sear, it literally fell apart coming out of the bag!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 11, 2021)

Got a chuckie in the freezer ...after seeing this I might have to do this for sunday! Nice work!


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Is the strings tender as well?  Last chuck roast I did fell apart but was stringy.  Looking for an alternative method for next time.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 13, 2021)

Chuck roast in the SV is next on our list...if it ever gets under $5/lbs again.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 13, 2021)

JC, Your chucky looks divine !


----------

